# Interactive Brokers - is it that simple?



## KD2560 (2 February 2020)

Ive apparently had my head in the sand for the past two years. I have an Aust margin lend account charging me 6ish%. Interactive brokers according to their web site will charge me 2.36%. Is it that easy to switch over - have i missed something ?


----------



## tech/a (2 February 2020)

No margin on Australian domestic accounts


----------



## KD2560 (7 April 2020)

tech/a said:


> No margin on Australian domestic accounts



Company applicant with sole director being "sophisticated investor" approved for margin account in 8 days. 
Now all I have to do is master this platform - a bit daunting  - makes CMC look a little basic.


----------



## cutz (7 April 2020)

Well done, 

I'm sure you'll be extremely pleased with TWS.

Regards.


----------



## tech/a (8 April 2020)

It’s a great platform
Still finding things I never knew it had 
I must spend a few hrs going through their tutorials.

it’s powerful and what you need in this day and age 



KD2560 said:


> Company applicant with sole director being "sophisticated investor" approved for margin account in 8 days.
> Now all I have to do is master this platform - a bit daunting  - makes CMC look a little basic.


----------

